# Okay, another funny....



## ascott (Jun 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysxtYVi8z_o&feature=related


----------



## bigred (Jun 6, 2012)

ascott said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysxtYVi8z_o&feature=related



Very funny, I wonder if that was at ALDABRAMANS house


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 7, 2012)

bigred said:


> ascott said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysxtYVi8z_o&feature=related
> ...



LOL, I think those were Galops....


----------



## tortadise (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol that's funny. I believe they are galops too. Nice and brown.


----------



## wellington (Jun 7, 2012)

That's too funny LOL


----------



## tyguy35 (Jun 7, 2012)

Haha only Europe would think of that Haha


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 8, 2012)

It's cute and everything, but what does it have to do with making me want to buy their car?


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2012)

I love the wind up.


----------



## cemmons12 (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha! Very good Angela!


----------

